# ‘22 X4MC Steering Rack Backorder (Part # 32107888787)



## sdmjxx (4 mo ago)

Was involved in a minor collision (not at fault) on July 4th. Car has been at the collision center since then with all cosmetic work completed, but not driveable. All impact was absorbed by the right-front wheel, deeming the steering rack unrepairable.

I’ve been told that this part is backordered with “no known ETA.” I’ve escalated this to BMW NA and they’re literally unwilling to do or say anything else.

Any help here? Insight? Parts? Lol


----------

